# Thomasdog's Video Journal!!!



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Y'all!
I am going to be starting a video journal on my fishies and adventures now! I will upload the videos to YouTube, then post the links here! So yaaaaay!!!!
Here is the first one 
Enjoy ♥
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FH9rr6fPzg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Got some VERY exciting new to tell y'all about! Am making an update tonight!!!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone actually watches these... but anyways here's update #2!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLV6H1MV13s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

This one is a little strange.. but: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHo6ex-6Ng0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello all! Very exciting things going on... he sure yo watch!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmX1Bbm-ivE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

I love how no one watches these XD
Well they're fun, so tonight I'm posting another about the "secret" (you'll only get it if you watched #4)!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm watching - I'm watching :nicefish:


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

*update 5*

Haha Romad  thanks, glad to see I'm not talking to myself :O
Well anyways - here is update 5, be warned, it is a little ok a lot strange but.... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psmpZb4AzhA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZQT-sUi1b0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

*update 7*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGTGj_U0fh0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfPl4_xj-n0&feature=youtube_gdata_playerTHEY SPAWNED!!!!!!! 0.0 watch for update


----------

